# GBAtemp's Chatroom Service



## Forstride (Jul 1, 2013)

There's also an Animal Crossing channel (#animalcrossing) where you can set up trades, visit other peoples' towns, or just talk about the game in general.


----------



## signz (Jul 1, 2013)

If you want to set up some MK7 matches, feel free to join #mariokart as well.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 1, 2013)

You can also join #porn for, well, you know.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 1, 2013)

People still use IRC? 






Joking aside, usually idle but just havn't said hi in forever.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah! we need more people to log in and leave IRC minimized, forgetting about it until 4 hours later.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)

or you can join the shoutbox where its a party 24/7


----------



## signz (Jul 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> or you can join the shoutbox where its a party 24/7


But the shoutbox sucks dicks compared to IRC.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)

SignZ said:


> But the shoutbox sucks dicks compared to IRC.


 
nope.avi


----------



## signz (Jul 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> nope.avi


yes.gif
Want to read something from more than 10 minutes ago on shitbox? TOO BAD
Want to open a chatroom for topic xy on shitbox? TOO BAD
Want to have fun on shitbox? TOO BAD


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 1, 2013)

To be fair, I have had some fun times on the IRC with the regulars recently. It's a nice chatroom and the silliness is rather amusing at times.

I'd like it to be at least a little larger, though and hopefully, you would be able to make that happen.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)

SignZ said:


> yes.gif
> Want to read something from more than 10 minutes ago on shitbox? TOO BAD
> Want to open a chatroom for topic xy on shitbox? TOO BAD
> Want to have fun on shitbox? TOO BAD


 
if the irc is great why don't you replace the shoutbox with it?


----------



## signz (Jul 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> if the irc is great why don't you replace the shoutbox with it?


Believe me, that's been my wish for a couple years. And not just mine - many share it. The problem is, the guy who could do it probably won't do it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Believe me, that's been my wish for a couple years. And not just mine - many share it. The problem is, the guy who could do it probably won't do it.


 
@Costello what???

(now looking back the shoutbox is dead 1/2 the day)


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2013)

On GBAtemp chat, nobody knows you're not a bisezual goff with big bobs.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 1, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I'd like it to be at least a little larger, though and hopefully, you would be able to make that happen.


But it won't become larger unless more people join, like yourself.  There's no reason to not just idle in the chat, whether it's keeping a separate tab opening, or getting a proper client, like most people use.

If you want a free IRC client, check out these ones:


KVIrc (Windows/Mac/Linux)
HexChat (Windows/Linux)
Colloquy (Mac)
Irssi (Linux)


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 2, 2013)

Forstride said:


> But it won't become larger unless more people join, like yourself. There's no reason to not just idle in the chat, whether it's keeping a separate tab opening, or getting a proper client, like most people use.
> 
> If you want a free IRC client, check out these ones:
> 
> ...


 
I'm known as Humza on there, so you might not recognise me. Thanks for the suggestions, though, and for anyone overwhelmed with how to set a client up, Mibbit is also a great browser-based IRC client that helps make things much simpler.[url="http://"][/url]


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 2, 2013)

I have womanly breasts.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 2, 2013)

SignZ said:


> yes.gif
> Want to read something from more than 10 minutes ago on shitbox? TOO BAD
> Want to open a chatroom for topic xy on shitbox? TOO BAD
> Want to have fun on shitbox? TOO BAD


 
Shoutbox is not mad gay enough.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup, i see the silliness


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2013)

So much love ;-;


----------



## signz (Jul 2, 2013)

We totally should hold competitions on IRC again like the trivia where the winner could win that GBAtemp SCDS2.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2013)

SignZ said:


> We totally should hold competitions on IRC again like the trivia where the winner could win that GBAtemp SCDS2.


 

That would be sweet


----------



## Another World (Jul 2, 2013)

everyone should join the irc channel, it is so fun and great there.

-another world


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2013)

Another World said:


> everyone should join the irc channel, it is so fun and great there.
> 
> -another world


I feel like if I join, I'll end up in a labor camp shortly after. I see through your communist propaganda.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 2, 2013)

Can I come?


----------



## Countbisquit (Jul 2, 2013)

am I invited?


----------



## signz (Jul 2, 2013)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Can I come?





Countbisquit said:


> am I invited?


You are always welcome!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2013)

I would rather cut my dick off.

ROPFL


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 2, 2013)

SignZ said:


> You are always welcome!


Alrighty then, I'll try and drop by again sometime~.



p1ngpong said:


> I would rather cut my dick off.
> 
> ROPFL​




By all means, don't let me stop you.​


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Devin (Jul 2, 2013)

Joined IRC.

2/10 would join again if wanted to hear about waifus and writing yolo on a penis.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to use irc for stuff back in 02


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 2, 2013)

IRC is for old farts


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey we still need more people on the irc, come on for FUN TIMES!


----------



## Forstride (Jul 3, 2013)

WE ONLY NEED 4 MORE PEOPLE!!!  GOGOGOGO


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 3, 2013)

First to join IRC gets 5 grand!


----------



## iFish (Jul 3, 2013)

p1ngpong bullied me into posting here so I guess I am gonna post here. 

(I really don't know what to say)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 3, 2013)

If we get five more people on you can watch me ban iFish live irl!


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 4, 2013)

Make me change my mind. Until then, I'm using the chatbox that predates time.


----------



## phalk (Jul 5, 2013)

Connection refused. I haven't been able to connect there for a while now.

Have they IP banned my country? That would be sad.

Edit: My bad. I was using the default port. I guess bold and red wasn't enough for me to notice the change. :|


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a question:

If you're begging people to show up, how can you guarantee fun times? Is there some kind of time back guarantee if I don't enjoy myself? Do I need to contact my lawyer?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I have a question:
> 
> If you're begging people to show up, how can you guarantee fun times? Is there some kind of time back guarantee if I don't enjoy myself? Do I need to contact my lawyer?



IRC time is like the reverse of drunk time in that you will not notice it passing but lots of stuff will have happened and it has only been a few minutes*.

*this assumes your waveform aligns with the IRC waveform. Occasionally it takes a few minutes for your client to achieve this.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 5, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I have a question:
> 
> If you're begging people to show up, how can you guarantee fun times? Is there some kind of time back guarantee if I don't enjoy myself? Do I need to contact my lawyer?


 
We beg no one for anything, consider yourself banned for life bitcha!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> We beg no one for anything, consider yourself banned for life bitcha!


Ha, I spent years circumventing bans all over the internet. Suck on my dynamic IP! But don't, actually, because you might ruin it if you slobber.


----------



## dragon_slayerxd (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey does anyone in this chatroom know what  is the name of the bottom part of the top screen of the ds lite where the mic is, my hinge broke a while back, and im a fix it, but that part next to the hinge cracked , and also is scratched near the mic hole, what is the name of the part, please Is been bugging me http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Metallic...qid=1373243814&sr=1-11&keywords=ds+lite+parts the one in the lower right  aka the top part of the ds near the hinge is broken... BTW SORRY FOR SO MUCH explaining.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 21, 2013)

IRC is kinda quiet (even with ~40 users). But maybe it's just me.


----------



## Erik Petrov (Jul 23, 2013)

hi.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 15, 2013)

If it wasn't for the nsa I would join IRC again lol . I miss using mirc with the invision


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 15, 2013)

i was wondering why chat was not asking for my password...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 15, 2013)

air2004 said:


> If it wasn't for the nsa I would join IRC again lol . I miss using mirc with the invision


 
NSA is always watching you, fool.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 15, 2013)

air2004 said:


> If it wasn't for the nsa I would join IRC again lol . I miss using mirc with the invision





pyromaniac123 said:


> NSA is always watching you, fool.


He's right you know, there are some great places on irc. Shoutbox was a great place too tho >.>         .


----------



## YoshiGamingTR (Oct 18, 2013)

hi


----------



## YoshiGamingTR (Oct 18, 2013)

huh???


----------



## YoshiGamingTR (Oct 18, 2013)

How I become a Member?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2013)

BUMP!

Just letting everyone know that our irc has a dedicated pokemon channel for all things pokemon! TE BEST JUST GOT POKED!

Are you a pokemon fanatic and want to join your fellow tempers in trades and battles? GBAtemp IRC has an official pokemon channel for all things pokemon! Just join #pokesex by using the command:

/j #pokesex


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 31, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Just letting everyone know that our irc has a dedicated pokemon channel for all things pokemon! TE BEST JUST GOT POKED!
> 
> ...


Or alternatively you could go to the far superior #pokemon


----------



## krzz (Oct 31, 2013)

what?​ 
+++ krzz set to mode +x
You are banned from the channel #gbatemp.net

You are banned from the channel #GBAtemp.net


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 1, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Just letting everyone know that our irc has a dedicated pokemon channel for all things pokemon! TE BEST JUST GOT POKED!
> 
> ...


 
Why?


----------



## Shubshub (Nov 1, 2013)

You can join #kabigon to Chat about my Pokemon Creation Site
(Note the Pokemon Created are Just for Show and in No way Promotes Hacking)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 2, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Why?


 
Why not?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 13, 2013)

Ugggh, shoutbox as of late has been plagued by the same old things, to the point of becoming stale. I'm sure there are a good amount who'd agree. IRC lately has been a load of fun, and has helped me bond even more with some of the community.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 15, 2013)

It's been ages since I saw someone post in here. It's almost forgotten, just like the IRC...


----------



## lordjr (Jan 7, 2014)

a bit so

we need somthing new now


----------



## Oshae93 (Jan 8, 2014)

i clicked irc link for the first time. thing said i was banned?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys, our irc server is getting more popular by the day, everyone join in the fun!


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 24, 2014)

Could i say that the times i have used gbatemps irc , has generally been when the webby is down , like recently. now i have thought on to add it to my favs in irc . but to find the correct channel on the correct port was a challenge in itself. maybe a litle edit on the twiter site etc , to include the irc info would be good . or some method for others to easily obtain the info when this site is down .


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jan 25, 2014)

let me rephrase it......

if you're a osu! fag, join #osu!

not to mention I'll the be lone fag hanging out in that channel


----------



## Nadary4U (Feb 20, 2014)

Really so you can send me porn? Can u? My emails [email protected]


----------



## jamiepickett2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello, Is there anyone here that can inbox me or reply and help me with my TTDS in regards to the cheats part of it?
Jamie


----------



## arjrap (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Brewster (Apr 27, 2014)

I just got on here.


----------



## Jeff Brewster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmmm maybe I'll walk down to the Silverstone Club.
253-508-8034 my cell


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 28, 2014)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Alrighty then, I'll try and drop by again sometime~.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I spit out my drink.


----------



## Luis11 (May 23, 2014)

i do not understand one bit of this thread 
someone educate me?


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2014)

Luis11 said:


> i do not understand one bit of this thread
> someone educate me?


 

GBAtemp has its own easy to use chat network which you can connect to via your web browser or irc client of your choice. Join the official GBAtemp chatroom and its relaxed atmosphere for 24/7 discussions ranging from the latest in hacking and gaming news to random silliness and any other subject you can imagine in between.

Need somewhere to livechat with other members of the forum for any 3ds wifi based events or something similar you may be organizing? Want to have a specific channel just for a specific game or subject people can join and discuss with you? Join irc and we can help you quickly set up a private chatroom that you and others can easily join in seconds.

So feel free to join our relaxed little community via your favorite IRC client using the IP *78.41.237.195:4500* or the address *irc.gbatemp.net *and we are now on port *4500. *And our main channel is as always #gbatemp.net

You can also join us directly via your browser using  this link.


----------



## Mango23 (May 24, 2014)

Hi


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey don't be lonely this Christmas like you have been every other year of your pathetic life, come onto GBAtemp irc and make new friendships that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 16, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Hey don't be lonely this Christmas like you have been every other year of your pathetic life, come onto GBAtemp irc and make new friendships that will last a lifetime!


 
Warning though p1ngpong will instantly ban you if you call him out.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2014)

I would still prefer to see a native chat client added, IRC is archaic and pretty featureless.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I would still prefer to see a native chat client added, IRC is archaic and pretty featureless.


 
Remember, IRC > Shoutbox.


----------



## Costello (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I would still prefer to see a native chat client added, IRC is archaic and pretty featureless.


 
it's called a shoutbox, and oh guess what? we have one :o


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2014)

Costello said:


> it's called a shoutbox, and oh guess what? we have one :o


 
But that's tiny. A large version of the shoutbox would be awesome!


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> But that's tiny. A large version of the shoutbox would be awesome!


 
That's what IRC is for.

Costello please replace the shoutbox with a logged IRC.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I would still prefer to see a native chat client added, IRC is archaic and pretty featureless.


 
If it ain't broke don't fix it

also: http://gbatemp.net/taigachat/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> But that's tiny. A large version of the shoutbox would be awesome!


 

Try clicking it.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Try clicking it.


 
I've clicked on it many times, nothing happens. o.o


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I've clicked on it many times, nothing happens. o.o


 

The title I mean, if you hover on "Shoutbox", you will find out it's a link.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> The title I mean, if you hover on "Shoutbox", you will find out it's a link.


 
Oh, that's exactly what I was looking for! I had no idea it was expandable!


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 13, 2016)

I am confused as to why this just appeared here on the front page.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I am confused as to why this just appeared here on the front page.



Our irc host died and we haven't been able to contact them for days so we moved to a new one. People can access the new server by using the typical irc.gbatemp.net address but we have a new port 6667 now. So this is just being repinned to get the information out and to possibly attract new users too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2016)

last time i joined the chat there were 100+ users, and only 3 actually online and chatting... so that's like, 97 that are always afk


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 13, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> last time i joined the chat there were 100+ users, and only 3 actually online and chatting... so that's like, 97 that are always afk



Thanks for the information.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2016)

I am not a fan of IRC in general. I might say hi but I will not use this like I use discord servers. When I see a reason to use it maybe than.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 13, 2016)

Same here, discord has completely eclipsed IRC for me.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> Same here, discord has completely eclipsed IRC for me.


Personally I find Discord to be pretty darn annoying. Everyone time I log in I have to scroll down since for whatever reason they seem to be of the opinion that I should read all chat that happened while I was away rather than just what's going on right now.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 13, 2016)

Minox said:


> Personally I find Discord to be pretty darn annoying. Everyone time I log in I have to scroll down since for whatever reason they seem to be of the opinion that I should read all chat that happened while I was away rather than just what's going on right now.


True, that is annoying. But compared to the conveniences it offers I'd say its worth it.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2016)

Apparently SSL is now a thing. To connect securely just use the port 6697 instead of 6667.


```
/server irc.gbatemp.net:+6697
```


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2016)

Jdbye kept asking me to join IRC. I might someday lol.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder if I'm still banned.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 13, 2016)

Is there any distinct difference between chatroom and shoutbox? I kinda do not know much except you can talk to people like a chatroom much like a bunch of things do... so if they do the same thing, is there really a reason for having them both?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2016)

The people in it for one. There are guests too, IRC has a long history among internet types so there are things that go with that, among GBAtemp it has a history -- the whole ROM thing was coordinated somewhat with IRC and thus has been some form of GBAtemp IRC since before the forums, it is held as separate to the forums and is both less permanent than the shoutbox and more permanent.

As for why when we have a shoutbox, or shitbox to use the proper title, when there is IRC then I have asked the same thing since the shoutbox's inception. I have contemplated bridging the two but never got around to it.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 13, 2016)

The shoutbox is useful for when irc is down and also a place for casuals to chat like TomB


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 13, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the help getting me registered !


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2016)

Big question is, why isn't there a GBATemp Discord?


----------



## Costello (Sep 14, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Big question is, why isn't there a GBATemp Discord?


that is being considered, as long as it can be linked to IRC... raulpica is working on that


----------



## raulpica (Sep 14, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Big question is, why isn't there a GBATemp Discord?


There's probably gonna be one soon, linked with IRC - that way old timers can stick on IRC, while younger users can use Discord. The two main channels will be linked (and others too, if there's demand), so that should benefit conversation for both sides.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 15, 2016)

I've had some success with this, and its Slack counterpart - Although neither offer a "complete" experience where users appear to natively be a part of the corresponding service (not so easy with Discord although Slack is fine w/ it!), but that's on the backlog for now!  I'm pretty keen to see what @raulpica comes up with!

Question - Any plans to go down the same road with integrating the chatbox and IRC?
Question - Can I join this Discord?  Pretty please?


----------

